#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 新獸報到(蓋肉球球

## 顏書齊

大家好，這裡是書齊です，22歲，公狼一隻，求認識新朋友，希望遇到可交往的對象>///<

----------


## 月光雪貂

顏書齊你好~，是大貓裡面的顏書齊嗎XD，不過你的種族是狼呢，如果對這裡不熟悉有些問題的話歡迎發問，也可以來聊天室詢問，很高興認識你，以後還請多多指教~(鞠躬

----------


## 顏書齊

嘿嘿，就是大貓的書齊，我有兩個性格，一個就是石虎(書齊的性格)，所以種族是石虎，另一個是我本身的性格(我都叫天遼人格)，種族就是狼唷

----------


## 峰峰

HI~顏書齊
也是聊天室遇到你
你是個很開放的獸呢XD :jcdragon-xd: 
相信你可以過自己想要的生活，找到你真命 :jcdragon-want: 
很高興認識你，也很高興跟你聊天 :jcdragon-nod: 
歡迎你來到狼樂!~

----------


## 祇森

Hii書齊你好呀！很高興認識你。 :jcdragon-spin2: 
我也很喜歡交朋友~~希望很快可以在聊天室見面 :jcdragon-keke: 

話說，我覺得書齊的唯一 Good End 必須開後宮真的是讓獸覺得有點可惜~~很想看他跟阿遼的閃圖啊！ :jcdragon-tea:

----------

